# Plane that I can add independent hand chisels to?



## Tempus Fugit (May 23, 2014)

Are there any hand planes that I can add hand chisel tools to?

If so, please recommend me a great one, especially one that is versatile for various uses.

Thanks in advance!

FYI, as a picture reference, I'd like to add any one of these chisels (pic 1) to that (pic 2):


----------



## Gonzalex (May 27, 2015)

I cant see there being a universal plane body for hand chisels simply because almost no brand of chisels are the same. They vary far to much in thickness, length, angle ( of the body not the edge).
If your chisels are fairly similar in design, I would attempt to make a very simple body to mount your chisels. Rectangular body, an angled slot to fit your particular chisel, and siimple wedge or set screw to hold it in place. May take a little tinkering, but thats what i would do.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Rockler has a plan for something similar:
http://www.rockler.com/how-to/build-scrap-wood-finger-plane-chisel-blade-free-woodworking-plan/


----------



## bridger (Aug 9, 2012)

Maybe this?

www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=32661&cat=1,230,41182,41192

It's not going to fit very many of your chisels, but it's all I've got. 
Really though, this isn't a very good idea. Chisels don't make great plane blades.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

This may be what you are looking for:
http://www.garagewoodworks.com/video.php?video=v22


----------

